# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  FLOODS - услуги флуда Email/Call/Sms

## eValidator

*FLOODS*- предлагает услуги email/call/sms флуда ( сделаем доставку определенное количество писем/звонков/sms по указанному email адресу или номеру телефона, за определенный период времени).




Пробив INBOX таких бигов как:
50-60% Gmail
60-80% Outlook, Hotmail, Aol, Yahoo, etc
80-90% Corporate emails




*Ценовая политика:*


Email flood: 1 час - 1$ ( 1000 emails )
Call flood: 1 час - 5$ ( Короткие номера не флудим. Цена индивидуальная на многоканальные номера )
Sms flood: no work




Если вам нужно, чтобы какое-то важное письмо осталось незамеченным - это к нам.
Цени свое время - работай с профессионалами.




*Контакты:*


Telegram bot: flooodbot ( [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] ) Invite goldway
Telegram info: flooods ( [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] )
Telegram support: eValidator ( [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] )




Новый пользователь бота получает 1$ на счет для тестирования сервиса.




Сервис *ПРОВЕРЕН* на многих форумах (более 50 форумов).




[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## eValidator

Email flood - это отправка на 1 email адрес МНОЖЕСТВА писем за короткое время от разных отправителей. Например, отправьте 5000 писем за 1 час, чтобы скрыть ВАЖНОЕ письмо или задать проблем конкуренту.

----------


## eValidator

Updated :
⚡ The database has been updated (2022.08.09)

----------


## eValidator

Updated :
⚡ The database has been updated (2022.08.16)

----------


## eValidator

2022.08.29 ⚡ The database has been updated

----------


## eValidator

2022.09.05 ⚡ The database has been updated

----------


## eValidator

2022.09.12 ⚡ The database has been updated

----------


## eValidator

2022.09.19 ⚡ The database has been updated

----------


## eValidator

2022.09.26 ⚡ The database has been updated

----------


## eValidator

2022.10.10 ⚡ The database has been updated

----------


## eValidator

2022.10.17 ⚡ The database has been updated

----------


## eValidator

2022.10.24 ⚡ The database has been updated

----------


## eValidator

2022.10.31 ⚡ The database has been updated

----------


## eValidator

2022.11.14 ⚡ The database has been updated

----------


## eValidator

2022.11.21 ⚡ The database has been updated

----------


## eValidator

2022.11.28 ⚡ The database has been updated

----------


## eValidator

2022.12.05 ⚡ The database has been updated

----------


## eValidator

2022.12.12 ⚡ The database has been updated

----------


## eValidator

2022.12.19 ⚡ The database has been updated


BOT was updated to version 136
- Database update twice a week (Monday and Friday)
- Auto-replenishment of LTС and USDT works stably

----------


## eValidator

2022.12.26 ⚡ The database has been updated

----------


## eValidator

2022.01.02 ⚡ The database has been updated

----------

